# Jon...which 3-series leases the best?



## MattZ (Sep 1, 2002)

I know you are not authorized to post lease numbers and I realize that lease figures change monthly, but I was wondering in general, which 3-series model leases the best...my guess is the 330ci...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Are you talking about an '02, or an '03?

Right now, the 2002's are the only ones with 
subvented rates....

Ask me again in 2 days (when the '03 programs will be announced)!


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Are you talking about an '02, or an '03?
> 
> Right now, the 2002's are the only ones with
> subvented rates....
> ...


is that when BMWusa.com site will come down to reality?


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Are you talking about an '02, or an '03?
> 
> Right now, the 2002's are the only ones with
> subvented rates....
> ...


just say yes or no... :lmao: :lmao: I know is HAS to be wrong!


----------



## MattZ (Sep 1, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Are you talking about an '02, or an '03?
> 
> Right now, the 2002's are the only ones with
> subvented rates....
> ...


Jon...

OK how about 03's

I just mean in general regardless of subvented rates...which model tends to lease best?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Believe it or not....

Call it standardization or whatever, but as of the current
rate bulletins, all e46 (except ///M) models are created 
equal. The residuals and rent charge factors do not
vary by model right now. Weird.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

(11.3 update)


The 330i has a clear and convincing advantage right
now in terms of money factors...

:thumbup:


----------

